# Mi presento



## chaotic (18 Agosto 2022)

Salve a tutti,
Ho finalmente deciso di iscrivermi dopo avervi seguito per diverso tempo. 
Apprezzo molto il livello delle discussioni e la completezza delle notizie riportate su questo forum e sarà un piacere scambiare opinioni con altri tifosi.

Forza Milan!


----------



## Devil man (18 Agosto 2022)

chaotic ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho finalmente deciso di iscrivermi dopo avervi seguito per diverso tempo.
> Apprezzo molto il livello delle discussioni e la completezza delle notizie riportate su questo forum e sarà un piacere scambiare opinioni con altri tifosi.
> 
> Forza Milan!


benvenuto


----------

